# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Προβλημα με Πλακετα διαδρομου energetics 1750hrc

## George Best

Χαιρετω τους φιλους και θελω τις γνωσεις σας.Μου καιει  την ασφαλεια 12α στην εισοδο 220v της πλακετας με την εκκινηση(start),Αποσυνδεω το μοτερ (εινα DC 200v ,2HP,7,5A)και την ασφαλεια την κραταει,μετρωντας την ταση βλεπω οτι μου δινει 320VDC,ερωτω εαν ειναι φυσιολογικη η ταση αυτη  εν κενω που δινει η πλακετα Επισης αν καποιος φιλος εχει κανει ωμομετρηση το μοτερ ας πει τα αποτελεσματα ,παντως  μονωση μετρησα 500ΜΩ μου δινει ,η αντισταση του ροτορα μου εδειξε 2Ω.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## FILMAN

Έχεις βραχυκυκλωμένο το MOSFET / IGBT ισχύος στην πλακέτα.

----------


## JOUN

Φιλιππε ειπε οτι  οταν βγαλει το μοτερ δεν την ριχνει..

----------


## George Best

[QUOTE=FILMAN;573643]Έχεις βραχυκυκλωμένο το MOSFET / IGBT ισχύος στην πλακέτα.[/QUOαλλα α

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα εδω στο Βολο ειναι δυσκολο ν'αναλαβει καποιος,και ειδικα οσον αφορα το θεμα των διαδρομων,αν υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να ελενξει τις καρτες ας απαντησει ,για μοτερ δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι δοκιμαστηκε με εξωτερικη πηγη και αμπερομετρηθηκε και με φορτιο για σιγουρα θα παει και σε μοτερά,παιζει κατι μηπως με κονσολα?

----------


## chipakos-original

[QUOTE=George Best;573679]


> Έχεις βραχυκυκλωμένο το MOSFET / IGBT ισχύος στην πλακέτα.[/QUOαλλα α
> 
> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα εδω στο Βολο ειναι δυσκολο ν'αναλαβει καποιος,και ειδικα οσον αφορα το θεμα των διαδρομων,αν υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να ελενξει τις καρτες ας απαντησει ,για μοτερ δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι δοκιμαστηκε με εξωτερικη πηγη και αμπερομετρηθηκε και με φορτιο για σιγουρα θα παει και σε μοτερά,παιζει κατι μηπως με κονσολα?


Το πιο πιθανό είναι αυτό που είπε ο Φίλιππος στο πιο πάνω ποστ. Προληπτικά μπορεί να χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση και κάτι ακόμα . Θέλει πάγκο να γίνουν πρώτα μετρήσεις δεν γίνεται στο πόδι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλιππε ειπε οτι  οταν βγαλει το μοτερ δεν την ριχνει..


Ακριβώς. Όταν έχει το μοτέρ πάνω, κατά την ενεργοποίηση παίρνει κατευθείαν 320VDC και ρίχνει την ασφάλεια λόγω του πολύ μεγάλου ρεύματος εκκινήσεως.

----------


## JOUN

Μαλιστα..Δηλαδη την ριχνει απο υπερενταση και οχι απο βραχυκυκλωμα..

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά ο κινητήρας αυτός όταν είναι ακίνητος με βραχυκύκλωμα ισοδυναμεί ουσιαστικά... Αφού ο ρώτορας έχει αντίσταση 2Ω (στο στάτορα έχει μόνιμους μαγνήτες και όχι πηνία τα οποία αν έμπαιναν σε σειρά με το ρώτορα θα περιόριζαν κι άλλο το ρεύμα) υπολόγισε πόσο ρεύμα περνάει τη στιγμή της τροφοδότησης που του έρχονται 325VDC!

----------


## George Best

> Βασικά ο κινητήρας αυτός όταν είναι ακίνητος με βραχυκύκλωμα ισοδυναμεί ουσιαστικά... Αφού ο ρώτορας έχει αντίσταση 2Ω (στο στάτορα έχει μόνιμους μαγνήτες και όχι πηνία τα οποία αν έμπαιναν σε σειρά με το ρώτορα θα περιόριζαν κι άλλο το ρεύμα) υπολόγισε πόσο ρεύμα περνάει τη στιγμή της τροφοδότησης που του έρχονται 325VDC!


Ευχαριστω φιλε μου μαλλον εχεις δικιο,εγω ηλεκτρολογος εγκαταστασεων ειμαι,ηδη καποιος φιλος ενδιαφερθηκε μεασα απο το σαιτ και θα επικοινωνησω συντομα, περιμενω και μια απαντηση απο τον μοτερα γιατι τα 2Ω του ροτορα μου φαινονται λιγα ,παντως ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα και απο μενα απλα ηθελα να ενημερωσω και εγω πως για να φτασει σε σημειο να καει το μοτερ και τα καψει και τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος της πλακετας θα εχει σιγουρα και αλλου προβλημα οπως π.χ ταπητα !!!

----------


## FILMAN

Το μοτέρ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι καλό.

----------


## George Best

Το μοτερ ειναι τζαμι και απο μονωσεις και ρουλεμαν ,απλα καθαριστηκε ο συλλεκτης και πλυθηκε το μοτερ με τετραχλοραιτ,οσο για ολισθηση του ταπητα μια χαρα ειναι ,απλα οπως ειπε και ο Φιλιππος ειναι τα Μοσφετ και ειδικα το γενικο,αλλα δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε,αν γνωριζει καποιος απο Κινα ισως μας δωσει τα φωτα του,το διαδρομο τον εχω για προσωπικη χρηση δεν ασχολουμαι επαγγελματικα με συσκευες.

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιο MOSFET φοράει;

----------


## George Best

> Ποιο MOSFET φοράει;


Φιλιππε ουτε ο ηλεκτρονικος ουτε ο μαγαζατορας βγαζουν ακρη με τα χαρακτηριστικα θα το ανεβαζω αυριο φωτο.

----------


## George Best

Τα στοιχεία του μοσφετ ειναι αυτα, απο οσο μπόρεσα να διακρινω.

Τοshiba OT60M303 - 637

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα τελικά είναι IGBT και είναι αυτό:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...T60M303-Q.html

----------


## maik65

Εγώ βλέπω ότι και άλλα εξαρτήματα έχουν αρπάξει.IMG_20160212_100618.jpg
Δεν ξέρω τι γνώσης έχεις άλλα ,μετά την αλλαγή τον εξαρτημάτων κάλο είναι ,πριν την βάλεις στο ρεύμα ,αντί για ασφάλεια βάλε μια λάμπα 60 βτ περίπου.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτά που έχεις κυκλώσει είναι το NTC περιορισμού αρχικού ρεύματος και το varistor για προστασία από υπερτάσεις. Πιθανότατα είναι εντάξει και τα δύο, και οι μαυρίλες που βλέπεις είναι από κάποια προηγούμενη ασφάλεια που κάηκε (είναι εκεί δίπλα)

----------


## George Best

> Άρα τελικά είναι IGBT και είναι αυτό:
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...T60M303-Q.html


Βρηκα εδω αυτα ,ποιο απο τα δυο?Το ενα με 25.70 και το αλλο με 8.80  http://www.markidis.gr/advanced_sear...ords=+GT60M303. Επισης το ΝTC ειναι θερμιστορ αρνητικο? SCK R38 ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα του ,τι παραγγελνω?Ευχαριστω !!

----------


## FILMAN

Δες πρώτα τί έχει διαθέσιμο... Το NTC γιατί να το αλλάξεις;

----------


## George Best

Υπαρχει  διαθεσιο ενα απο τα δυο θα τόχω μαλλον αυριο,και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## George Best

Χαιρετω τους φιλους,μπηκε τελικα το IGBT η δοκιμη εγινε εν κενω,οι τασεις στις αναλογες θεσεις ταχυτητας ,δλδ 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 ητανε 20,25,33,42,50,58,66v αντιστοιχα με τελικη 16 θεση η ταση στα 140v τα δε αμπερ στην εισοδο της καρτας(220) αντιστοιχα 0.5,0.7,0.85,1.1,1.25,1.45,1.65Α,με ανθρωπο επανω μετα απο 30 λεπτα λειτουργεια εβγαλε Ε-1,το μοτερ σηκωσε μεγαλη θερμοκρασια  οι δε τασεις με φορτιο ητανε επιπλεον 5-7v,τα δε αμπερ τριπλασιες τιμες απο τις εν κενω αντιστοιχα.Ερωτω αν οι τασεις ειναι οι σωστες οπως και τα αμπερ,εκεινο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η μυρωδια στο μοτερ και η μεγαλη θερμοκρασια,περιμενω τα φωτα σας.Ευχαριστω (o ταπητας εχει την σωστη κυλιση)

----------


## george89

Καλησπέρα George !!! Λογικά το μοτερ σου χωρίς άνθρωπο πρέπει να τραβάει γύρω στα 2 αμπέρ. με άνθρωπο επανω οι λογικές τιμές που πέρνουν οι οικιακοί διαδρόμοι είναι υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες 4 με 6 αμπέρ το πολύ. αν εσένα ο δικός σου τραβάει πάνω απο 6 αμπέρ και απο την στιγμή που έχει ελενχθεί το μοτέρ και είναι οκ τότε έχεις θέμα με τον τάπητα σου και για αυτό σου ανεβαίνουν τα αμπέρ. Αν δεν αλλάξεις τάπητα στην καλύτερη θα καεί το μοτέρ και στην χειρότερη μαζί με το μοτέρ θα ξανακάψει και το τρανζιστορ της πλακετας...περιμένω νεα σου !

----------


## George Best

Kαλημερα Γιωργο,στις τιμες σε Α που αναφερεις εννοεις μετρηση στην εξοδο ΣΡ με αμπεροτσιμπιδα ΣΡ ή στην εισοδο της πλακετας  220v?

----------


## george89

Συνδεσε κανονικα τον διαδρομο, και στο κοκκινο καλωδιο του μοτερ που παει στην πλακετα συνδεσε σε σειρα ενα αμπερομετρακι απλο μεχρι 10 αμπερ. οποτε θα δεις στην πραξη ποσα αμπερ τραβαει το μοτερ με το βαρος του σωματος σου ενω κανεις διαδρομο. βαλτο και σε μια ταχυτητα στα 4 χλμ και λογικα πρεπει να σου τραβαει πανω απο 6 αμπερ για να σου ζεσταινετε τοσο γρηγορα και να μυριζει.

----------


## George Best

Καλημερα ,πραγματι ετσι ειναι ,πανω απο 6Α ,το μετρησα με το FLUKE  που εχω εν σειρα  ,εσυ λες τελικα για διαδρομο?Οι τασεις τι σου λενε?

----------


## george89

βασικα ειναι κλασικο θεμα των διαδρομων φθαρμενος ταπητα τραβαει περισσοτερα αμπερ και καει πλακετα και στην συνεχεια το μοτερ. οι τασεις δεν μας απασχολουν τοσο οσο τα αμπερ. βαλε το χερι σου κατω απο τον ταπητα και πιασε το δαπεδο να δεις αν σου κανει "νερα" το δαπεδο σαν σαγρε για να δεις αν εχει προβλημα. αλλιως με εναν ταπητα εισαι οκ.

----------


## George Best

Καλησπερα στους φιλους,τελικα βρηκαμε ακρη με τον διαδρομο,αλλαγη ταπητα απο Ιταλια (120 ευρω)καθαριστηκε το δαπεδο  και ολα ο.κ,2Α εν κενω,μεχρι 6,5Α με φορτιο ,σχεδον κρυο το μοτερ μετα απο μια ωρα γυμναστικης,ευχαριστω ολους τους φιλους για την βοηθεια τους,και το σαιτ για την φιλοξενια.

----------


## george89

Ωραιος George αντε καλη γυμναστικη. Υ.Γ ακριβα τον πληρωσες....εχε στο μυαλο σου καποια στιγμη να αλλαξεις και το δαπεδο ειναι εξιξου σημαντικο !

----------

